# first time goat owner first time dealing with penicillin



## brytniallyssa (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello, I am very new to goats about a week ago we got 2 and they seemed. A little fluish after the move, we contacted the people we got them from and they told us to dose them with penicillin. They were very helpful in the fact that they told me the exact doses to give them according to their size. They also told me before I injected it to pull the plunger back to make sure I didn't hit a vein cause that would make them sick! Can anyone tell me what happens if you get penicillin in a vein? What is the reaction. I checked both of them before injecting and no blood came back but after I pulled the needle out on the one it started to bleed a little. He seems fine no reaction so far and its been at least 2 hours. I keep checking on him... would he have had a reaction by now? Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 7, 2012)

the reaction would occur with in seconds.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 7, 2012)

reaction would be almost instant.  You can relax now.


----------



## brytniallyssa (Sep 7, 2012)

Figured I was over reacting as usual lol Thanks so much for responding!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 8, 2012)

Reactions usually happen within 15 minutes. Sometimes it is not instant (know that from experience & the vet telling me) but it is within the 15 minutes.


----------



## elevan (Sep 8, 2012)

The reaction that you are likely to see is convulsions and death - if there is going to be a reaction it will be within 15 minutes (as ksalvagno said).

Insert the needle - pull back on the plunger - if blood comes into the syringe then remove and start over - if no blood then inject the penicillin.

The blood you saw AFTER injecting and removing the needle was simply a skin wound caused by the needle.  There are many small capillaries in the skin and when they are grazed they'll bleed - just like a scratch will bleed, it's superficial and it's harmless.

You did a good job, relax.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Sep 9, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> The reaction that you are likely to see is convulsions and death


Do people HAVE to use penicillin at all some point in their lives


----------



## elevan (Sep 9, 2012)

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that the likelihood of a penicillin reaction is very slim.  A reaction could occur with a variety of other medications as well.  Proper administration of the medication and having a dose of epinephrine ready to use lessens the likelihood of death resulting, but it does happen at times.

Penicillin is a good (and long available) antibiotic for many purposes and shouldn't be discontinued out of fear. 

This is just another reason to keep good records.  If you have a goat that has a reaction to a med and doesn't die from it then you really don't want to give them that medication again as the reaction could likely be more severe the next time.  Any related goats have the potential for reaction as well so extra caution should be taken (having that epi ready to go).  It's not enough to have the bottle and syringe of epi there - actually have the dose drawn up and ready to administer.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 9, 2012)

What I keep in my barn for such a situation is an actual Epi-pen, exactly like I use for my bee-sting allergy.  It  gives the right dose for my goats, and I dont have to stop and think, I can just pick it up and jab......the auto injector does the rest.  I usually keep two of them on hand, because anaphylaxis will at times need two doses to pull a critter (or a person) out.


I had a goat die to a reaction a year and half ago. While Ksalvagno is  right, they can have a reaction within 15 minutes, my boy died within the first minute.   So I understand your fears.

One thing that is just as important to drawing back to check for blood, is to push the medication in *slowly*.  That's not so easy unless the animal is well restrained or very calm.


----------

